# age old 12-6-6



## troy (Sep 9, 2014)

I found an organic fertilizer with good ingredients with one exception it has borax in it. It's a balancd fertilizer. anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## gonewild (Sep 9, 2014)

troy said:


> I found an organic fertilizer with good ingredients with one exception it has borax in it. It's a balancd fertilizer. anybody have any experience with this?



What is it made from?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not sure what the problem is. Are you concerned about the sodium content from the borax? 

Borax would be used in an organic fertilizer because it is a naturally occurring mineral, and the least expensive source of boron, a necessary trace nutrient for most plants. It is very commonly used that way. It should be there in only a very tiny percentage, probably contributing much less sodium in a 12-6-6 than most sources of potassium would have as a trace contaminant. 

Is the borax present in a high concentration? Or is there some other concern about borax that isn't obvious to me?


----------



## troy (Sep 9, 2014)

Not in high concentrations, just concerned, was looking for an organic fertilizer with low potassium? And high nitrogen, does silica (pro-tekt) raise ph?


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes troy, Pro tekt raise pH a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I sometimes use it when te fertilizer solution is too acidic. A few drops per gallon is often enough.


----------



## troy (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you, thats what I thought bit wasn't sure, I had to switch to ro water bcuse the spring water had too much tds, rock dwellers are happy but multis are not


----------



## Ray (Sep 10, 2014)

If you're using a pure water source, you're much better off using a fertilizer designed for it - K-Lite, MSU RO, or Jack's Pure Water LX. No hassle, no guesswork.

The ions dissolved in the water and taken up by the plant are the important part, and there is no advantage to "organics" in that regard.

Also, the pH of the solution used on the plants is far less important than the pH of the potting medium with it.


----------

